# Wie bekomme ich diesen Effekt hin?



## bigfella (6. September 2003)

Hi Leute...

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich diesen PS-Effekt hinbekomme?
(Beispielbild angefügt)

Hab schon einiges probiert, komm aber nicht drauf..
Danke


----------



## Hercules (6. September 2003)

Meinst du den Blwndeffwkt oder die Bewegungsunschärfe?

Der Blendeffekt ist unter Renderingfilter
Der Bewegungseffekt ist unter den weichzeichnungsfiltern zu finden


----------



## aNero (6. September 2003)

ps. bei der bewegungsunschärfe benutz eine maske damit nicht alles verändert wird...


----------



## M@DZG@ (6. September 2003)

Um das Gesicht oben links einzufügen , sollte man eine weiche Auswahlkante verwenden.
Für den abgeflachten Rand Ebenenfüllooptionen benutzen.
Und ganz wichtig : Für die schwarzen Striche am besten einfach Paint nehmen.............


----------



## buddha (7. September 2003)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja dieses turorial http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/pixelstretch.htm


----------

